# Got a new laptop today. Fried my Dell



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 24, 2012)

I spilled a very small amount of juice on my left button below my touch pad and it totally fried my laptop mainboard. I freaked. Got a new Toshiba Satellite today for a lot less than my Dell and just as good. 

Caution.... Don't drink juice around your puter.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the extra expense, Randy. I dropped a cell phone in a glass of water once......


----------



## py3ak (Feb 24, 2012)

I've lost three computers over the past 12 months, for several causes. The most painful was probably the one that a spill destroyed.


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2012)

Got luck with the Toshiba; They're pretty tough.
I have one that's been dropped, had tea spilled in it, and is missing about 1/4 of the plastic case and several of the screws holding it together, yet is still going. (It's a "spare" I keep up so the hubby and I can log in to check weather, bank accounts, etc without getting the nicer laptops out of the case.) We have a cat that likes to sleep on the computer and a toddler and 2 huge dogs that like to bounce around near the table it stays on.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought a low-end and inexpensive Toshiba laptop about back in 2005 when my wife's two-month-old Mac i-Book crashed. She needed to continue her work and the $499 seemed affordable while the Mac got fixed.

Well, she never went back to the Mac, and instead used it for 5 years before moving on to a pretty high-end Win 7 desktop.

Guess who is still using that Toshiba for general work?--yup, yours truly. It's an XP with lots of added memory and a few modifications and it still runs everything I need without a hitch. It ended up being a very good value, even for a consumer model.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2012)

I once spilled cereal and milk on my laptop, but I was very fortunate that only the keyboard fried. Cheerios, as I recall....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 24, 2012)

Tim,

I already replaced the Keyboard on the Dell because I fried it last Summer. LOL. You would think they would make these things waterproof as much as they cost. BTW, this Toshiba cost half as much as my Dell did and has the same stuff on it. Wow.


----------



## Raine (Feb 25, 2012)

As for the keyboards, they don't make them waterproof, but there are cheap silicone keyboard covers that provide some protection from spills and keep cat hair and/or dust from working down between the keys. Mine was less than $5 via ebay and well worth it.


----------



## KMK (Feb 25, 2012)

My African Gray ate several keys of my Dell once. My MacBook Pro 17" has proved indestructible. I highly recommend it.


----------

